
Ask HN: Does paying for Google mitigate the privacy issues of the free accounts? - tbirrell
We all know that if we are not paying for a product, we are the product. But I was wondering about Google&#x27;s G-Suite product. If I pay for that, is Google now double-dipping? Or does it offer (at least some) protection against 3rd-party&#x27;s buying my data?
======
Artemix
I think that the answer lies in Google's terms and conditions for both free
and paid plans, but I'd subjectively go with the double-dipping answer.

Remember: the first part of the text is "If you're not paying, you're the
product" but it's closely followed by "but paying doesn't shield you in any
way from also being a product".

